# Google Play und eigene Musik



## wingo80 (23. November 2012)

Hallo,

 Google Play bietet die Möglichkeit, eigene Musik in der Cloud zu speichern und von überall abspielen zu lassen. Google weist darauf hin, dass man nur Musik hochladen darf, die man auch legal erworben hat. Ich habe einige meiner Alben in *.flac-Dateien gerippt. 
 Wie überprüft Google Play, ob ich diese Musik legal erworben habe?
Und wie soll ich es beweisen, wenn es drauf ankäme?


----------



## Vordack (23. November 2012)

> Wie überprüft Google Play, ob ich diese Musik legal erworben habe?



Ich denke das ist nur eine rechtliche Absicherung seitens google. Google möchte Kunden, viele Kunden haben viel Musik aus dem Netz. Ich bezweifle daß google die vergraulen möchte.

Ich hab gestern 8000 Lieder hochgeladen.

Das Teil überzeugt mich vollends.


----------



## MICHI123 (23. November 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ich denke das ist nur eine rechtliche Absicherung seitens google. Google möchte Kunden, viele Kunden haben viel Musik aus dem Netz. Ich bezweifle daß google die vergraulen möchte.
> 
> Ich hab gestern 8000 Lieder hochgeladen.
> 
> Das Teil überzeugt mich vollends.


 
hmm, bin derweil mit Spotify unterwegs, gefällt mir sehr gu, premium für 10€ im Monat, oder unlimited für 5€, und die haben echt ne gute Auswahl und coole Funktionen. Bietet Google Play auch eine Musikflatrate an?


----------



## wingo80 (23. November 2012)

MICHI123 schrieb:


> hmm, bin derweil mit Spotify unterwegs, gefällt mir sehr gu, premium für 10€ im Monat, oder unlimited für 5€, und die haben echt ne gute Auswahl und coole Funktionen. Bietet Google Play auch eine Musikflatrate an?


 
Weiß ich nicht. Ich glaube, man kann nur einzelne Titel und Alben kaufen, aber um diese Funktion geht es mir nicht. Es geht mir darum, meine eigene Musikdatenbank zu sicher und überall abspielen zu können, wo Internet ist.


----------



## Vordack (23. November 2012)

MICHI123 schrieb:


> hmm, bin derweil mit Spotify unterwegs, gefällt mir sehr gu, premium für 10€ im Monat, oder unlimited für 5€, und die haben echt ne gute Auswahl und coole Funktionen. Bietet Google Play auch eine Musikflatrate an?


 
Nein, habe ich noch nichts von gehört (was allerdings nicht viel heisst^^)

Bei google hab ich halt Speicherplatz für 20k Songs für lau. Damit komme ich ne gaanze Weile aus wenn man bedenkt daß ich gestern meine gesamte ITunes Bibliothek (ca. 30% meiner Lieder, aber eben Lieder die ich auch höre und nciht nur speichere^^) hochgeladen und hab immer noch 12k Lieder frei. Das reicht mir.

Da ich sowieso ein google Fanboy bin (google hat vieles in meinem Leben erleichtert  ) und das ganze funzt mMn gut.

Aber danke für den Huinweis, ich google mal über spotify


----------



## chbdiablo (23. November 2012)

Doof, dass man das ganze ohne Kreditkarte nicht benutzen kann.


----------



## Herbboy (23. November 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ich denke das ist nur eine rechtliche Absicherung seitens google. Google möchte Kunden, viele Kunden haben viel Musik aus dem Netz. Ich bezweifle daß google die vergraulen möchte.
> 
> Ich hab gestern 8000 Lieder hochgeladen.
> 
> Das Teil überzeugt mich vollends.



Du meinst SEIT gestern, oder hast du ne mbit-Standleitung? ^^


Für mich ist ein Dienst sinnlos. Ich hör Musik eh nur zu Hause, und für Unterwegs reichen mir meine 8GB MP3s auf meinem Smartphone - und unterwegs Songs "streamen" wäre völliger Unfug, da ich 1. nicht überall guten Empfang hab und 2. das "schnelle"  Datenvolumen vertraglich begrenzt ist...


----------



## smilo84 (23. November 2012)

Knn mich Herbboy nur anschließen - finde die Cloud allgemein sehr... naja. Musik zu Hause und im Auto und für Fotos und Daten habe ich mein Lapi. Kann mich nicht damit anfreunden meine Daten auf fremde Server zu laden...


----------

